
Why Age? Should We End Aging Forever? - sndean
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoJsr4IwCm4
======
gabrielbrangers
Funny, someone shared this video with me earlier today.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C25qzDhGLx8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C25qzDhGLx8)

